

Batch Thumbnail Generator w/ Drag and Drop support - mudx
http://mudcu.be/labs/Thumbnail-Generator/
- Tug on images to resize them, or enter a specific width and height.
- Crop images "to fit", or "to edges", or not at all.
- Center the image horizontally &#38; vertically, or not at all.
- Add a background color to your outputted images, or transparency.
- Export batches of thumbnails in JPEG or PNG format compressed into a .zip package.
======
mudx
The server is having issues keeping up with you guys! Stop visiting so much ;)
Just kidding, thanks for illustrating with have server issues... I'll look
into it!

~~~
mudx
It's strange because the generator is HTML5 flat-file... maybe it's Wordpress?
Meh.

------
kmfrk
Needs an `auto` setting for width and (or) height.

Looks great otherwise.

~~~
mudx
Ahh, like a sticky? To match the two. Good idea. Thanks :)

------
DiabloD3
This story makes no sense, is Netflix supposed to be the perfect IPO or
something?

~~~
yeahsure
I cannot get the OP to load, based on its title I thought it was either a web
app or desktop app to create thumbnails?

~~~
mudx
This is a HTML5 batch thumbnail generator, so nothing is processed on the
server side. We restarted the server, try again when you get some time :)

